# 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Issues



## blakems (Jun 23, 2018)

I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze LT 1.4 with roughly 112k miles on it and the other day I got a message on the odometer saying AC off due to high engine temperature. I replaced the engine coolant temperature sensor and reset the ECU by disconnecting the battery and this worked until today on my way to work and the message came back. I reset the ECU again and the message is gone however I’m sure it will come back. Also, there is plenty of coolant in the resovoir, any advice would be helpful, thanks in advance!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Sounds like the Negative Battery Cable might be bad. There is special coverage available, see your Dealer


----------



## blakems (Jun 23, 2018)

Is the vehicle safe to drive? I currently don’t have the funds to have them diagnose it because diagnostic fee is insane at the dealership. Whenever the issue does happen the radiator fan kicks on at maximum speed and the temperature gauge does not function and shows that the engine is cold.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

There are tons of threads concerning your very issue. Might search through them for answers. 

And that's not to be rude. I don't own a gen1 car. I just see the threads posted on here.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

blakems said:


> Is the vehicle safe to drive? I currently don’t have the funds to have them diagnose it because diagnostic fee is insane at the dealership. Whenever the issue does happen the radiator fan kicks on at maximum speed and the temperature gauge does not function and shows that the engine is cold.


They should pay for the diagnostic fee & labor unless they don't find a problem with the cable. You can probably replace it on your own for about $20

_#14311: Special Coverage Adjustment - Negative Battery Cable Loose - (Dec 3, 2014) _
_
Subject:14311 — Special Coverage Adjustment – Negative Battery Cable Loose







Models:2011-2015 Chevrolet Cruze  
_
[HR][/HR]Condition_On certain 2011–2015 model year Chevrolet Cruze vehicles, the negative battery cable terminal clamp may have an insufficient crimp at the battery negative terminal. Over time, the internal resistance increases and vehicle electrical systems do not receive adequate power. _
_With this condition, the following effects are possible: the Radio/HVAC Display may turn off and on; the Antilock Brake System, Service Traction System, Service Stabilitrac and Steering vehicle messages may come on and off; the turn signal sound may not be heard; “Battery Saver Active” and “Service Steering” may display in the Driver Information Center (DIC); and the interior and exterior lighting may flicker. Power steering assist may also be lost, and greater effort may be needed to turn the steering wheel at low speeds or while the vehicle is stopped. _
Special Coverage Adjustment_This special coverage covers the condition described above for a period of 10 years or 120,000 miles (193,000 km), whichever occurs first, from the date the vehicle was originally placed in service, regardless of ownership. _
_Dealers will replace the battery negative cable, which will now require a bolt to fasten the small regulated voltage cable. The repairs will be made at no charge to the customer. _
_For vehicles covered by Vehicle Service Contracts, all eligible claims with repair orders on or after December 4, 2014 are covered by this special coverage and must be submitted using the labor operation codes provided with this bulletin. Claims with repair orders prior to December 4, 2014 must be submitted to the Service Contract provider. _
Vehicles Involved_All involved vehicles are identified by Vehicle Identification Number on the Applicable Warranties section in GM Global Warranty Management system. Dealership service personnel should always check this site to confirm vehicle involvement prior to beginning any required inspections and/or repairs. It is important to routinely use this tool to verify eligibility because not all similar vehicles may be involved regardless of description or option content._


----------



## blakems (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks so much!


----------

